
ACTA rapporteur denounces ACTA mascarade - wwwhizz
https://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/ACTA_rapporteur_denounces_ACTA_mascarade
======
Vivtek
So... he washes his hands of the whole affair _after_ his job is done.
Wouldn't it have been more effective to have exerted some influence on this
process or leave it to spare his delicate moral sensibilities _before_ it was
too late?

------
jerf
"ou du peu de protection qu'il offre à nos indications géographiques". -> "or
how little protection it gives to our geographical indications."

Does anyone have a better translation of that phrase in context? I'm curious
what it means. My best guess is a reference to the idea that different EU
members should be allowed to have somewhat different rules, but that seems
like a bit of a long shot. I'm thinking this is a technical political term
that didn't come over well.

~~~
notaddicted
I believe he is talking about trademark-like terms that designate the
provenance of certain products, for example Cognac as opposed to brandy. For
more see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appellation_d%27origine_contr%C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appellation_d%27origine_contr%C3%B4l%C3%A9e)

~~~
Loic
Yes, this is it. In Europe, this is something very important. For example, you
can only name Camembert a Camembert cheese coming from the area around the
Camembert village. As customers, it allows a quick check: this is the cheap
"like" version, this is the real one as they have a European label on the
packaging too.

~~~
jerf
Ah, yes, that does make more sense. Thank you both.

------
koenigdavidmj
Was `rapporteur' his actual English language title, or is there a better
translation? It seems to correspond to the sponsor or original author of a
bill.

~~~
sp332
Yes, but only because English shamelessly ripped off the term from French.
<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/rapporteur>

~~~
FreakLegion
English partly developed out of French (specifically Anglo-Norman French)
following the Norman invasion in 1066.

Besides, it was French that shamelessly ripped off Vulgar Latin (re + portare,
"to carry back")!

~~~
sp332
Sure, some of English is based on French, and there are a few words taken
unmodified. But when it comes to legal terms, Norman French was used by
lawyers in English-speaking countries for centuries. As a result, ideas and
terms from French law are just taken wholesale by English-speaking legal
systems (including grammar and syntax very foreign to English).
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_French#Survivals_in_modern_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_French#Survivals_in_modern_legal_terminology)

~~~
FreakLegion
'S what I just said. From your link: "It [French] was used in the law courts
of England, _beginning with the Norman Conquest_." If the average person
habitually used legal terminology the way they use words like, say, "toilet,"
the Frenchness of those words would be completely inconspicuous.

------
febeling
One problematic fact for trying to fend off this legislation is probably that
google and wikipedia will likely not "go dark" for non-US proposed
legislation.

~~~
Zirro
The Italian Wikipedia was blacked out for such a proposal earlier. The rest of
the European Wikipedias could do the same.

------
gala8y
So.... I dont understand. Is he about to publish something?

